# How do I paint rust?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I've built a new champion for my Plague Marines, complete with some chain mail and I want to add some rust effects to this. At the moment I'm thinking of mixing Blazing Orange with Scorched Brown.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those would work well, but the real key is how you apply it, best way is to stipple it on,rust isnt uniform its bitty,rough and random.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

there you go!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

My rust-painting method is *here*...


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I used Dark Flesh and Blazing Orange. Use a stipple of dark flesh over the entire area, then a lighter stipple of blazing orange to make it pop.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a watered down Orange...


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

If you use terracotta and orange raw pigments mixed with a little alcohol you can get a very nice textured rust effect, if you dont have access to pigment then you could add a very fine sand to the paints your painting rust with, if you build it in layers working lighter in colour each layer, you should get a nice bubbled up effect that looks as though the rust is separating and peeling away from the surface your painting onto.


----------

